# Is this mare too big for me?



## Nickyhorse89 (25 September 2015)

Hiya, so looking for my dream horse and I've been looking at around 15.3hh-16.3hh irish draught types. I'm only 5ft 2 but have ridden big horses for a number of years. Actually find them easier to manage. I've recently seen a gorgeous irish draught x mare standing at 17.1hh. Will she be too big for me? Don't want to over horse myself. 

I have 15+ years of experience and loan a horse currently who I think is 15.2hh so believe I am confident in and out of the saddle. Just wondering if anyone else my height owns a large horse and how they deal with it. Any challenges that you have to face with owning a big horse?

Thanks everyone


----------



## 9tails (25 September 2015)

Depends on their temperament.  I've been nipped on the bum by a 13h midget but my own big mare wouldn't dream of doing such a thing.  I'm 5'10 so have no trouble dealing with things like rugs or grooming, though need to stand on a stool if she objects to her face being clipped.


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 September 2015)

As long as a big horse has been reared properly and is polite, mannerly and pleasant you won't have any problems.

Obviously you will have to factor in a bigger stable, lorry and tack/feed etc.


----------



## Shay (25 September 2015)

Being out horsed isn't about the size of the horse - its about how they are to handle and ride.  I'd be out horsed (with a vengeance!) by my daughter's 14.2hh Eventer.  He's way more horse than I could ride!  But I got on just fine with my old 18.1 shire TB cross.  (Although we did have to come to an understanding about bridles as I really couldn't reach if he stuck his head up!)  Larger horses cost more to feed, need bigger stables, transport big enough for them, larger tack and larger rugs.  They are proportionately a lot more expensive than a smaller horse of the same type.  But other than that (and I guess if you have either a mounting block or are supple enough to get that far from the ground) you won't be any more over horsed by something large and well mannered than with something smaller.

If they are bad mannered though....they are larger, taller, tougher and heavier than you are!


----------



## PorkChop (25 September 2015)

Not if you can ride it!  You really can't generalise, and if you like big horses then as long as it is mannerly then there is no problem at all


----------



## rachk89 (25 September 2015)

Definitely ok if she suits you. I know a woman who is 5'2 ish and she owns a 17.1hh tb x warmblood gelding. He is a bit difficult to handle at times but she is a riding instructor and can easily handle him. However for me I am 5'8 and I wouldn't dream of getting on him he is too much for me.


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (25 September 2015)

Thanks for your comments everyone. Well they pretty much always put in adverts that the horse is well mannered or a 'gentle giant' (obviously can't 100% believe they're telling the truth), and I'm planning on getting my riding instructor to do some ground work lessons with me so if the horse does decent to try it on I'm prepared to nip it in the bud.

I've been dragged across a yard by a greedy 14.2 cob who saw the smallest piece of hay. Yet walk around easily with a 16hh+ passing hay, farm equipment, dogs etc...haha


----------



## webble (25 September 2015)

Agree it depends on the horse. What I would say though is that the bigger ones do cost more to keep and will need a good sized stable


----------



## Tammytoo (26 September 2015)

You just need to address the practicalities, like tacking up, mounting etc.  I'm 5'4" and can struggle getting on unless I have a nice high mounting block and also need to stand on a box to put the saddle on the 17'2" that I sometimes ride.  Are you confident you will be able to get back on if you have an accidental dismount or have to get off for a gate?


----------



## Pearlsasinger (26 September 2015)

Tammytoo said:



			You just need to address the practicalities, like tacking up, mounting etc.  I'm 5'4" and can struggle getting on unless I have a nice high mounting block and also need to stand on a box to put the saddle on the 17'2" that I sometimes ride.  Are you confident you will be able to get back on if you have an accidental dismount or have to get off for a gate?
		
Click to expand...

I have had several big horses and have found that shorter people tend not to take care when tacking up, rugging etc, which makes the horse grumpy/difficult to do.  Then the hrose gets the blame, which is most unfair.  If you decide to buy this horse, please make sure that you can reach to put hos stuff on carefully.  Use a box or step and train him to stand still next to it


----------



## Nickyhorse89 (27 September 2015)

Pearlsasinger said:



			I have had several big horses and have found that shorter people tend not to take care when tacking up, rugging etc, which makes the horse grumpy/difficult to do.  Then the hrose gets the blame, which is most unfair.  If you decide to buy this horse, please make sure that you can reach to put hos stuff on carefully.  Use a box or step and train him to stand still next to it
		
Click to expand...

I always take care when tacking up regardless of size, I wouldn't want the horse to be in any discomfort. I would most probably use a box if I can not reach and would have to train my horse to keep his/her head down when putting the bridle on. Struggle sometimes now putting a bridle on a 15.2hh I loan when he wants to be a giraffe haha. I am prepared for all of this and if need help will ask. Always use a mounting block when getting on, I've never got on from the ground unless necessary so regarding getting back on if I fall off will be something I'll check before buying.


----------

